# response HTML verwenden



## JensMander (3. Feb 2011)

Hallo Forum,
ich arbeite mit TOmcat und JSP. Über eine Funktion rufe ich ein Servlet auf, welches ein HTML-Schnipsel ausgibt (im Firebug wird dieses auch richtig angezeigt). Nun möchte ich gerne dass dieses HTML-Objekt einem DIV zugeordnet wird. Dieses mag mir jedoch nicht so recht gelingen.

Servlet:

```
public class db_abfrage_allewetterstationen extends HttpServlet {
	
	protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		{
			//String wetterstation = null;
			String abfrage = "SELECT station as a FROM weatherstations order by a";
			//Aufrufen der Datenbank
		    	  database d = new database();
		    	  List<String> wetterstationen = d.database_alle(abfrage);
		    //Übergabe als HTML-Code
		    	  response.setContentType("text/html");
					PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
					out.println("<select id='auswahlwetterstation'>");
					for(int i=0;i<wetterstationen.size();i++)
					{
						out.println("<option>"+wetterstationen.get(i)+"</option>");	
					}
					out.println("</select>");}
	}

}
```
Javascript-Code

```
/Servlet starten zum nachladen der Wetterstationen
function allewetterstationen(){
		var http = null; 
        http = new XMLHttpRequest();
        var dateiaufruf ='db_abfrage_allewetterstationen';
        http.open('GET',dateiaufruf,true);
        http.onreadystatechange = function()
              {
               if (http.readyState == 4)
               {
            	   alert("vorher");
            	   document.getElementById("manuelleauswahl").innerHTML = http.responseHTML.innerHTML;
            	   alert("nachher");
               }
              };
              http.send(null);
}
```

über Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
mit freundlichem Gruß Jens


----------



## JensMander (3. Feb 2011)

hi, ich habe es relativ einfach gelöst-ich habe nicht text/html verwendet sondern text/plain und dann einfach einen http.responseText genutzt.....es kann so schön einfach sein.
mit freundlichem Gruß
Jens


----------



## maki (3. Feb 2011)

Tipp: Nimm jQuery, damit kann sogar JS Spass machen


----------

